# Ford cargo power steering fluid?



## PaddyMonty (1 December 2009)

Whilst driving back from keysoe on sunday the power steering on my cargo decided to stop working. Hell its heavy without it.
On inspection it appears one of the two pipes is leaking.

So i need to replace pipe and refill with fluid.

Question is what power steering fluid?  Internet searches have been useless so anyone know what it should be?
Thanks


----------



## VRIN (1 December 2009)

Be very careful changing the pipe! 

Contrary to what is said the new metric pipes do not do the job! There may be a minute difference but it is significant!!

The steering fluid in our box got so hot with the new pipes it actually melted the 'sight' tube on the steering pump -and that was after the first pump had 'failed' which with the benefit of hindsight was directly attributable to the narrower pipes. We managed to get original fittings and have not had a problem since - and still the 'experts' can't understand why!

I have no idea either but believe me its true!

The steering fluid is just standard steering fluid


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 December 2009)

Thanks.
I have located an original (second hand) high pressure pipe and a new return pipe so should be ok.


----------



## VRIN (1 December 2009)

Excellent! Is this a cargo spare parts supplier - if so can you share?


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 December 2009)

Yes and yes.
One I normally use is
http://www.truckpartsonline.co.uk/index.php both new and used


This is the one that has the parts I need.  They seem very knowledgeable about cargos and helpfull
http://www.iveco75e15.com/index.html


----------



## popsdosh (1 December 2009)

Ordinary ATF(automatic transmission fluid) should be fine and is what we use in several trucks.


----------



## figbat (1 December 2009)

The Castrol oil recommendation website says that Ford Cargos use monograde engine oil (10W) in the power steering system - the only place you're likely to find this is a truck/farming/plant type of supplier.


----------



## Escada2004 (28 February 2012)

You will all probably laugh at me for asking this but where do you fill the fluid up? I need to check mine as when i got home on Sunday from Southview and was turning my lorry round it was making a grinding type noise when turned to the right and before i spend a fortune on a mechanic i was going to check the powersteering fluid first


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 February 2012)

IIRC its next to the air filter. Right pain to get to unless you have a tilt cab or cutout in the cab floor.


----------



## Escada2004 (28 February 2012)

PaddyMonty said:



			IIRC its next to the air filter. Right pain to get to unless you have a tilt cab or cutout in the cab floor.
		
Click to expand...

Typical! I have no tild cab but i do have an inspection panel that opens behind the passenger seats is that anywhere near?


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 February 2012)

Yes it is.
If you look underneath the lorry on the drivers side near the front bumper you will see two pipes coming out of a large cylinder.  Follow these pipes back and you will find the power steering pump. On top of this pump is the reservoir which the fluid goes in.  It will have a screw cap which has a short dip stick attached.
Check the pipes for any sign of leaks.  If there is even the slightest leak you will need to replace the pipe before using lorry.  One of these pipes carry high pressure (other is just a return) and will fail rapidly once it starts leaking.


----------



## Escada2004 (28 February 2012)

PaddyMonty said:



			Yes it is.
If you look underneath the lorry on the drivers side near the front bumper you will see two pipes coming out of a large cylinder.  Follow these pipes back and you will find the power steering pump. On top of this pump is the reservoir which the fluid goes in.  It will have a screw cap which has a short dip stick attached.
Check the pipes for any sign of leaks.  If there is even the slightest leak you will need to replace the pipe before using lorry.  One of these pipes carry high pressure (other is just a return) and will fail rapidly once it starts leaking.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for your help  i will have a look! Fingers crossed thats all that is wrong as my mechanic cant come out until next week and i have the last blue chip qualifier on sunday


----------



## RatzFatz (28 February 2012)

Spare parts for Ford Cargo,s  these people are fab and reasonably priced 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/phillipscommercialsonline


----------



## Escada2004 (28 February 2012)

RatzFatz said:



			Spare parts for Ford Cargo,s  these people are fab and reasonably priced 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/phillipscommercialsonline

Click to expand...

thanks RatzFatz thats where i always get my parts from, very helpful and fast delievery


----------

